# The new addition



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Adopted a dog today after looking for about 3 months for the right dog. Say hello to baker, 5 years old, very well trained very healthy purebred Rottweiler with papers


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

He is cute  Congratz!!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice lookin pup... He has kind eyes. good on ya for adopting an adult dog.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Awwww congrats!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on your new furry family member, Rotti's are great dogs


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats awesome you adopted...there are so many animals that need loving homes! Hes beautiful


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thats awesome im trying to talk my girlfriend into getting a rotti. ive always wanted one since i was young.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice! Congratulations! I've always wanted a dog, but at the opposite end of the spectrum. Small dogs


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz on your new best friend...


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Congrats on Your newest Family Member.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

New update, he bit me then ran away, haven't seen him in 24 hours so I'll be checking with the SPCA to see of they picked him up. Personally I dont blame him, he was nervous from being in a new environment and my German Shepard was going nuts barking at him. Apparently he didn't wAnt the collar on him...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

not exactly the update i was expecting, 

you alright...

rotti bite slightly more serious than my satanic ladybug story


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Warning bite? Or drew blood?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope that he didn't bite you too hard. Poor dog must be scared being in a strange place all alone. Maybe the rescue/fosterers who he was previously with can come to your area to look for him because he'd be more likely to come to them when called.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Tried that, he drew blood but I'm fine, I've had worse


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear it wasn't a really bad bite. Not sure if you've already posted a lost dog ad for him on Craigslist, but if you haven't you should. Make sure that you post one ad in the 'pets' section and another in the 'lost & found' because people might only look at one section or the other if they find him. I'm guessing that you probably don't plan on keeping the dog now, but obviously it's important to find him so that he doesn't have to fend for himself in the wild or get hit by a car or something. If you got him from a reputable rescue they shouldn't have any issue taking him back once found & refunding the adoption fees.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Any update? Has the dog been found or even spotted anywhere? If I didn't live so far away (& have a house full of kids) I'd help look for him.


----------

